# 3rd India International Pet Trade Fair 2009



## creaturecompanion (Nov 15, 2008)

We are the publisher of Creature Companion - a Pet Care Magazine, and the organizer of *India International Pet Trade Fair* scheduled for *30 January - 1 February* at Expocentre Sector 62 in Noida.

We are having a special section for the display of ornamental fish. We would like to invite all hobbyists to display their valuable collection at no cost.

Those interested may please contact

*Mr. Binoy Sahee*
Fair Director
9891013797
email- [email protected]

*Mr. Ambuj Thapa*
Marketing
9871014821
email- [email protected]


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like a good time!
Feel free to put this event in the calendar:
Aquarium Forum - Calendar


----------



## Vikz (Mar 31, 2009)

Just came across this when searching for "India". Is this Pet trade fair an annual event? Is it always held in Noida or other parts of the country as well? Thanks in advance


----------

